# IT Jobs in Malaysia



## Hammad Ahmad (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for IT jobs in Malaysia for the last one month and have got myself registered with jobstreet, jenjobs, bestjobs, monster and some other websites. Unfortunately i haven't got any reply up till now.  

Now i have a couple of questions.

1. Am i asking to much salary? Currently I am working in Maldives as Consultant IT & Corporate Trainer for US $ 2000 per month, so i am looking for atleast US $ 3000 a month with accomodation. Is that too much ?

2. Do you guys feel that my nationality is a problem for me? I am a Pakistani national and have worked in Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, China and now Maldives.

3. What should i do? Any suggestions? Already showed my cv and covering letter to some writers and they all say that its good.

I have attached my cv for reference so that you guys can have some idea about my skills and experience.

Thanks & Regards,
Hammad


----------

